#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  ajuda com trunk switch cisco ccatalyst 2960

## marcelocruz

ola boa noite 

preciso de ajuda para criar um trunk no swicth cisco catalyst 2960.. criei as vlans 100/101/102 mas nao consigo criar o trunk...
para comunicar com a rb 750gr3....

----------


## Batmam

Criar trunk é bem simples - "switch mode trunk" - claro que tem como implementar algumas configurações extras, mas é basicamente isso aí. Na Rb é só criar as vlan's na porta que fala com o sw

----------


## vaizard

> ola boa noite 
> 
> preciso de ajuda para criar um trunk no swicth cisco catalyst 2960.. criei as vlans 100/101/102 mas nao consigo criar o trunk...
> para comunicar com a rb 750gr3....



Bom dia, segue abaixo e modifica de acordo as suas necessidades.


*###Config para porta de acesso*
interface FastEthernet0/15
description *NOME.DA.PORTA*
switchport access vlan 115 *(numero da vlan de acesso, diferente do trunk aceita apenas 1 vlan)*
switchport mode access *(modo da porta se é acesso ou trunk)*


*###Config para porta trunk/tagged*
interface FastEthernet0/24
description *NOME.DA.PORTA*
switchport trunk allowed vlan 10,22,97 *(vlans liberadas na trunk ou todas)*
switchport mode trunk *(porta modo trunk)

Se quiser leberar vlans intercaladas usa a "," (ex 15,19,200) se for uma range usa "-" (ex 101-120) ou combinar (15,19,101-120,200)*

----------


## marcelocruz

muito obrigado vaizard ajudou em meu problema com trunk e vlan e compreendi muito com seu post

DEUS TE ABENÇÕE.....

----------

